# How to repair a hole in plastic skylight??? HELP!



## 106675 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi,

I'm currently in the French Alps and have just been clearing the snow off the roof of the van and accidently chipped a hole in the corner of my skylight!

What is going to be the best way of fixing it? I have most of the bits of plastic that make up the hole but not all of them! At the moment I've covered the hole with duck tape.

Will fibreglassing it be a good idea? Anyone, any ideas???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If the duck tape you used is good quality (it does vary a lot) I'd rely on that until you get home and can either fix properly or replace.

It sticks like you-know-what to a new blanket, so you shouldn't have a problem. Just check it a couple of times in the first week, and if it's OK, relax and enjoy the trip.

Dave


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Duck tape is brilliant... usually... but it can leave residue when you finally peel it off... My thoughts for a repair, if you want to avoid buying new, would be to ues a hot melt glue gun. The kind that melt the sticks of glue. Then with the hole dry and clean (hairdryer?) and ideally warm, repair it bit by bit with the pieces you have. I think it would work if you seal all the gaps. And you can trim the excess off the outside with a knife.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Araldite would be my choice 8O 8O :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Duck tape (silver) shoud be ok and if you can clean the area with some volatile liquid like meths, aftershave etc to remove any grease it should be OK. Just make sure all the edges are flat so the wind cant get under them
As a belt and braces job try trapping some polythene under the skylight (over the opening) before you shut the vent if it rains. 

Other alternatives are filler, araldite or anything like that - assuming you will replace it when you get back.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Super glue is very good on plastic :wink: 
terry


----------

